# New Brunswick



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Can anyone give me an ideas of places to settle in New Brunswick, also pros and cons of the province
 thankyou


----------



## Addicted to NZ (Sep 17, 2010)

patient man said:


> Can anyone give me an ideas of places to settle in New Brunswick, also pros and cons of the province
> thankyou


Hi patient man,
I felt compelled to answer. However it is a little weird trying to answer...as we are in the process of moving to New Zealand....want to buy a house in Sussex 

Three main cities in NB are Fredericton, Moncton and Saint John. Moncton is kinda a french and English town (Bilingual). Freddy is the capital (probably a little Bilingual)...Saint John is the Loylist City (Bilingual is making in roads). Sussex is kinda situated in the middle of all the cities, pretty much a 45-50min drive to F/SJ/M (4 lane highway to the cities).

New Brunswick is not exactly a rich province...however last I heard it is one of the least expensive provinces to live in in Canada. So if you can secure a good job...a person can live a pretty good life. There are lots of trails to explore in NB via snowmobile during winter and quad bike in summer....or just walk them. NB is a pretty rural place ...but you would be hard pressed not to run into a house on the back roads every 10-30seconds. Lots of camp grounds, changing of the seasons....people are generally quite friendly.

Southern NB is more English speaking and Northern NB is more French. English is the predominate language overall in NB. But bilingual is required for most government jobs.

Cost of gas/petrol is 97.7 cents/litre atm.

Any specific questions?

Cheers

PS - cities in NB are not very large....they are maybe 60k - 120k depending on the area they decide to include in the counting.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi thanks for your reply, do you want to buy a house in yorkshire looking at NS and the Atlantic area to settle few months to decide but as usual employment takes control and will decide


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm extremely biased since I went to school there, but I love Sackville. Cute little town with nice services and good cultural offerings. HOWEVER, if you are not keen on living in the same town as hundreds of university students (which, admittedly, could get annoying) it wouldn't be a good choice.

Another pretty seaside town is St. Andrews.


----------

